# Replacement Expansion /Over Pressure Valve (OPV) - ? UK source / supplier



## RodMB (Jan 17, 2014)

I'd be grateful if anyone knows of a UK supplier for a replacement OPV. I've found a US based supplier and there a description / photo of the part here -

http://www.espressoparts.com/R_1406

The machine I have is actually a Rancilio Nancy, one of the predecessors of the Silvia, however I've found spares are usually interchangeable. The above link is for the newer adjustable OPV but I'd actually be happy with the older pre-set one. I think the newer OPV's are in the Silvia V3's, and older Silvia's can be upgraded, so I guess it is possible someone has an older 'pre-set' OPV that they have swapped out that they may be happy to sell on.

Many thanks

RodMB


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You could PM espressotechno once you have enough posts, he does a lot of spares


----------



## RodMB (Jan 17, 2014)

Many thanks for the prompt reply, jeebsy. I've put a post on the 'Introductions' forum with some details about me / my machine. (Not that I'm trying to get my post count up so I can PM for spares, or anything!). I copied the info below as I guess it might be of interest.

"Hello all,

I'm new to this site but it looks like a good UK-based resource for information sharing. I inherited a Rancilio Nancy, (one of the predecessors of the Silvia), a while back and it's been producing great expressos for me, and flat whites for my wife, for many years now.

Sadly showing a bit of age and a recent pump replacement seems to have overloaded the over pressure valve, (OPV), which sticks open, leading to bypassing the boiler / group-head once the machine is hot, so I'm trying to source some spares. Hoping will be able to get running well again for sentimental reasons but I guess after nearly 30 years I might need to bite the bullet and think about a replacement machine. A Silvia is probably top of the list as I think it is petty similar under the covers and I guess if it lasts another 30 years I should probably be thinking about stopping drinking expressos by then.

RodMB"


----------

